# I wish I hadn't...



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

ate so damn much today.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 24, 2010)

WOW, just when I thought we had you board trained.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> WOW, just when I thought we had you board trained.



I am not a puppy you train. It's just as a way to blow off steam. Like you would post I wish I hadn't seen this thread. See, everyone wins


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

This thread is here to get stuff you wish you hadn't done off your chest. That is all. I just wanted to see the interesting things people wish they hadn't done


----------



## escapist (Oct 24, 2010)

I wish I hadn't looked at this thread














oh well good thing I believe in living in the now rather than trying to relive the past.


----------



## Angel (Oct 24, 2010)

I wish I hadn't been so trusting.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

escapist said:


> I wish I hadn't looked at this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... & Bingo was his name O


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

Angel said:


> I wish I hadn't been so trusting.



That is never a good idea


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 24, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I am not a puppy you train. It's just as a way to blow off steam. Like you would post I wish I hadn't seen this thread. See, everyone wins



Don't make me go roll up the newspaper.

And if you're starting a thread like that, SAY SO. Don't just post some pointless drivel then expect everyone else to get it and post more pointless drivel.

I wish I hadn't just wasted that time explaining online social interaction to you.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Don't make me go roll up the newspaper.
> 
> And if you're starting a thread like that, SAY SO. Don't just post some pointless drivel then expect everyone else to get it and post more pointless drivel.
> 
> I wish I hadn't just wasted that time explaining online social interaction to you.



I realized that I didn't mention any details of this thread. When it hit me it was to late to edit. 

I wish you would take a deep breath & calm down. No need to get all upset... +Hands you a Djarum+


----------



## Angel (Oct 24, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Don't make me go roll up the newspaper.
> 
> And if you're starting a thread like that, SAY SO. Don't just post some pointless drivel then expect everyone else to get it and post more pointless drivel.
> 
> I wish I hadn't just wasted that time explaining online social interaction to you.



You saying I posted pointless drivel?


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 24, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I realized that I didn't mention any details of this thread. When it hit me it was to late to edit.
> 
> I wish you would take a deep breath & calm down. No need to get all upset... +Hands you a Djarum+



Sir, are you trying to ply me with tasty combustibles? 



Angel said:


> You saying I posted pointless drivel?



I'm fucked no matter how I answer that.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Sir, are you trying to ply me with tasty combustibles?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fucked no matter how I answer that.



LOL... I saw that picture of you smoking that cigar. That is more of an enhancing smoke. But a slimmer clove... the smoke taste. The aroma... It causes for a relaxing smoke. JS


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 24, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> LOL... I saw that picture of you smoking that cigar. That is more of an enhancing smoke. But a slimmer clove... the smoke taste. The aroma... It causes for a relaxing smoke. JS



Believe me, I know. Blacks (not AND MILDS...ewwwww) have been my smoke of choice (when I do smoke, which is very rare. One pack of blacks lasts me at LEAST 3 months) for years now. Then they had to go and ban the cigarettes, and the shitty "cigars" came out.

And let me tell you, if you gave me an actual black, not the "cigar".....well...I think I'd have to love you.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Believe me, I know. Blacks (not AND MILDS...ewwwww) have been my smoke of choice (when I do smoke, which is very rare. One pack of blacks lasts me at LEAST 3 months) for years now. Then they had to go and ban the cigarettes, and the shitty "cigars" came out.
> 
> And let me tell you, if you gave me an actual black, not the "cigar".....well...I think I'd have to love you.



You never know. I had been a heavy smoker before. I still know of some places that sell them & might still have some in stock. This is the joy of living in L.A.


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 24, 2010)

I wish I hadn't drank so much beer.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> I wish I hadn't drank so much beer.



My last over drinking was 13 beers in less than 2 hours. 8 oh them being in the first hour. Taking a bus to see Cloverfield & getting motion sickness causing me to head for the ladies room. Men's room was closed. So long ago... I just try to get a heavy buzz now. My bro drunk dialed his ex that day. Gave me money for a cab then ran over 6 miles to her house... what a tool


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 24, 2010)

i wish i hadnt started smoking again =(


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i wish i hadnt started smoking again =(



That is bad ma'am


----------



## Paquito (Oct 24, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i wish i hadnt started smoking again =(



Hey.






































Don't do that.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Hey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol moment right here


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 24, 2010)

I wish I hadn't eaten all of that gyro today. Bleh. 

Totally not into the feeling of being stuffed. Nope. Not so much.


----------



## Venom (Oct 24, 2010)

I wish I hadn't taught people at work that when hand sanitizer is set on fire it can be hard to see. I got burns all over my hands and my matchbox truck doesn't roll very well anymore.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 24, 2010)

I wish I did my homework on Friday or Saturday instead of pushing it off until today.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 24, 2010)

I wish I hadn't trusted a couple of people I really thought I could trust.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

I wish I hadn't put off going to the swapmeet


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 24, 2010)

I wish this soy cheese would melt on my pizza. 

MELT GAWDDAMNIT!!!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 24, 2010)

I wish I hadn't gotten out of bed today.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 24, 2010)

I wish I hadn't wished I hadn't done what I did


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I wish this soy cheese would melt on my pizza.
> 
> MELT GAWDDAMNIT!!!



I wish I could yoink that pizza away


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 24, 2010)

It was not that good. Veggy brand soy mozerella is CRAP.

If I make it with Rice Cheddar, Rice Pepperjack or Follow Your Heart Mozerella, you can yoink it.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 25, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> It was not that good. Veggy brand soy mozerella is CRAP.
> 
> If I make it with Rice Cheddar, Rice Pepperjack or Follow Your Heart Mozerella, you can yoink it.



Thanks for the heads up. Now I know when to yoink you for your pizza


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 25, 2010)

I wish I hadn't moved in with my sister and her family. Oh, how I wish...


----------



## Goreki (Oct 25, 2010)

Spent all my damn money, put off this stupid assignment, let my fringe grow out.


----------



## Vageta (Oct 25, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I wish I did my homework on Friday or Saturday instead of pushing it off until today.




If I had $1 for every time I did that.....my school would be free!!


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 26, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> I wish I hadn't moved in with my sister and her family. Oh, how I wish...



i did the same thing a few years back. it might have been the worst four months of my life...


----------



## Venom (Oct 26, 2010)

I wish I didn't skip my first class today, I forgot it was review for the exam


----------



## Melian (Oct 26, 2010)

I wish I didn't dye my hair pink and hack a bunch of it off RIGHT before being invited to an exclusive pre-conference breakfast with all the biggest names in my field.....:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 26, 2010)

Melian said:


> I wish I didn't dye my hair pink and hack a bunch of it off RIGHT before being invited to an exclusive pre-conference breakfast with all the biggest names in my field.....:doh::doh::doh:



at least you'll stand out!


----------



## Melian (Oct 26, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> at least you'll stand out!



Yeah...my student and I suspect they will all have their heads so far up their asses that my redonkulously pink hair will make them just BARELY register that I exist.....


----------



## Zowie (Oct 26, 2010)

Melian said:


> Yeah...my student and I suspect they will all have their heads so far up their asses that my redonkulously pink hair will make them just BARELY register that I exist.....



Hahaha. I demand pictures of your pink hair! 

I thought they were all about being progressive and being accepting about other styles?


----------



## Melian (Oct 26, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha. I demand pictures of your pink hair!
> 
> I thought they were all about being progressive and being accepting about other styles?



Scientists? Fuck no. They are all about free lunches, hearing themselves talk, and collecting thousands of biotech-logo free pens. If they don't like the way you look, they get really indignant.

If other scientists are reading this right now, I guarantee they totally agree with the above statement.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 26, 2010)

I got into nursing home/hospice social work for the free pens. mmmm...free pens.

Good luck at the conference, Im sure you'll dazzle them, pink hair and all.


----------



## Tad (Oct 26, 2010)

I wish I hadn't listened to my sister. No, not that time, the other one, before then)

Melian, sorry about your hair....You going to ride out the pink, or re-dye it? (Wig? Shave it right off? Turban?.....)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 26, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha. I demand pictures of your pink hair!
> 
> I thought they were all about being progressive and being accepting about other styles?



I also demand pictures of pink. It doesn't have to be your hair, but if it's pink I'll take it. 

Also, at the very obvious risk of sounding retardedly sappy . . . 

I wish I hadn't left Canadia.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 26, 2010)

Awwwwww

I want to see pics of Melian's hair toooooooo!


----------



## watts63 (Oct 26, 2010)

I wish I hadn't thought my laptop had a virus.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 26, 2010)

I wish I hadn't eaten that giant white chocolate chip cookie at 1:15AM.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 26, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> I wish I hadn't eaten that giant white chocolate chip cookie at 1:15AM.



I wish I had eaten a giant white chocolate chip cookie at 1:15AM


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm severely lactose-intolerant and really don't like ice cream but once in a great while something interests me like the chocolate chip mint drumstick I just ate. 

THE PAIN.


----------



## BigIzzy (Oct 26, 2010)

I wish I had never joined this forum, thus never meeting the biggest a-hole on the planet.(I'm serious people)


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 26, 2010)

I wish I hadn't bought this damn kitchen knife set. I didn't need it at all. Buyers remorse....but damn, they sure are nice.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 26, 2010)

watts63 said:


> I wish I hadn't thought my laptop had a virus.



If running Windows and you think your infected





+





TYPE: rstrui.exe

Press enter. Follow the wizard (read instructions) and like 




your PC will boot up in 1885.


Then run MALWAREBYTES

:happy:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 31, 2010)

I wish I hadn't left my laptop unguarded. Now I'm pretty sure my dad's just had an eyeful of some guy in his boxers on FF when going to check his e-mail.

I feel like a 14-year-old boy whose just got caught fapping by his mum.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 31, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> I wish I hadn't left my laptop unguarded. Now I'm pretty sure my dad's just had an eyeful of some guy in his boxers on FF when going to check his e-mail.
> 
> I feel like a 14-year-old boy whose just got caught fapping by his mum.



Who did your dad get an eyeful of? Cause thats funny.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Oct 31, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> I wish I hadn't left my laptop unguarded. Now I'm pretty sure my dad's just had an eyeful of some guy in his boxers on FF when going to check his e-mail.
> 
> I feel like a 14-year-old boy whose just got caught fapping by his mum.



Not good...lol!!

Was the guy "tented" or hanging out of his boxers from the front? LOL!


----------

